# Tarantula iPhone App on its way!



## MaximusMeridus (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys, lots of work! but a step closer, to an iPhone App for T lovers!

Please support us and get involved!

www.iTarantula.mobi

Thanks 

Craig


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds cool. I need one for my iPhone. How much will it be?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 27, 2010)

Someone should do an Android app. iPhones suck. :}


----------



## Midknight xrs (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't wait for the iPad and android app.


----------



## MS6582 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks awesome, sounds like something I've been searching for on this forum... can't wait, you will have a purchase from me for sure!


----------



## crawltech (Nov 27, 2010)

That sounds, and looks awsome!!....i'd loose the blackberry, to get some of that action...unless i could get a blackerry version of the app


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! That's really cool!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Sounds cool. I need one for my iPhone. How much will it be?


Free:razz::?
I hope


----------



## Hentzi (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope we get a Android version Iphone's are poop!


----------



## robc (Nov 27, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> I hope we get a Android version Iphone's are poop!


I will +1


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Nov 28, 2010)

my grandma showed me this yesterday.


----------



## 6StringSamurai (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess WebOS will never see this.  :wall:


----------



## NikiP (Nov 28, 2010)

6StringSamurai said:


> I guess WebOS will never see this.  :wall:


Would be nice  We just don't feel the love like the iphone & droids.


----------



## eruheru (Nov 28, 2010)

Amazing idea, this looks like it's really going to push the hobby into the 21st Century. Although I should say that it has already adapted extraordinarily well already. Makes me want a smart phone.


----------



## Scoolman (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome. Are other platforms in the works?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Price is yet to be finalised, but looking like $4.99 depending on donations received. More donations, the lower the price. Everyone who donates this, gets a copy free too.

Thanks
Craig



Chris_Skeleton said:


> Sounds cool. I need one for my iPhone. How much will it be?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Nov 29, 2010)

Great thanks! I can't imagine a blackberry version anytime soon, but if there is enough demand in the future, we may well do. Most importantly because of usability iOS is a must, second Android, always tricky because of screen variation which is why iPhone will always be a winner. iPhone 4 is certainly the most fluid of all smartphones.

Thanks
Craig



crawltech said:


> That sounds, and looks awsome!!....i'd loose the blackberry, to get some of that action...unless i could get a blackerry version of the app


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Nov 29, 2010)

You never know. 



6StringSamurai said:


> I guess WebOS will never see this.  :wall:


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Nov 29, 2010)

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad) then Android, then Windows 6.5/7 then, Nokia then we'll see. WebOS, BlackBerry, time will tell. It all depends on support.

Best
Craig



Scoolman said:


> Awesome. Are other platforms in the works?


----------



## losct2381 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice when is this app due to hit the app store


----------



## seezilla (Dec 4, 2010)

I will +1 the android app. I love my iphone (I use it for an itouch) and my mytouch 3g. But for vastly different reasons. And I will donate twice if I can get a free copy of the app for both my phones LOL


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow that is really cool looking, I especially like the tracking part, can we also track information on the specific spider such as molt dates, ultimate molt dates etc?


----------



## Alireza (Dec 5, 2010)

WoW! This is spetacular! I can not wait for it!


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 5, 2010)

This looks really promising. You could really get attention by posting this in every tarantula forum on the internet. Than you can get enough support for all the platforms. Personally I would love this but do not have the iPhone nor will I ever.  So if it comes out in other platforms that would be beneficial for everyone and not just the Monopolised company.


----------



## BrettG (Dec 5, 2010)

I remember when a phone was just that...A phone....(sigh)


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I have updated the website with a detailed list of features and further screenshots.

http://www.itarantula.mobi/#specs
http://www.itarantula.mobi/#screenshots

Thanks for all the support so far! I have received many emails with lots of requests. I really that happy people are looking forward to this as much as I am as it is an exciting project!

Let me know what you think and whether you have any further suggestions.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## bioshock (Dec 7, 2010)

I deff want to put this on my ipod touch when its all finished!!


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 7, 2010)

Plan on getting when it is available.
Will you be doing a free version with ads, or no?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 7, 2010)

BTW, your homepage won't allow zooming on an iPhone. You have to scroll over to view everything.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, there will be no adds based version as there is so much information it would really clutter the experience. I will be charging, though price will be determined later, whatever it is, it won't be more than a cheap spiderling 



jebbewocky said:


> Plan on getting when it is available.
> Will you be doing a free version with ads, or no?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know, funnily enough only noticed yesterday. Will work on 
it, but not aggressively as really want to focus time on the app. I plan on deploying a mobile website in the not too distant future.




Chris_Skeleton said:


> BTW, your homepage won't allow zooming on an iPhone. You have to scroll over to view everything.


----------



## losct2381 (Dec 8, 2010)

when is this app suppose to drop i want it and how much will it be


----------



## tebs (Jan 5, 2011)

*still waiting....*

any news??


----------



## Mara (Jan 5, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> Someone should do an Android app. iPhones suck. :}


+1 

I'd love an app like this!


----------



## addertay (Jan 23, 2011)

Cant wait for the app. I found this post trying to see if there was a mobile optimized site or tapatalk style. The app is even better news.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 23, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> Someone should do an Android app. iPhones suck. :}


 +2 on that! I would love one for my Evo as well


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it was supposed to come out a month ago?


----------



## tikbalang (Jan 23, 2011)

is it in the market? i searched but none came out.


----------



## Tindalos (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just about to sell my ipod touch, because of this app, I'm keeping it.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 24, 2011)

We are all still waiting on this great sounding app, how about an update?


----------



## losct2381 (Jan 24, 2011)

I been asking for an update for months. I'm beginning to think it's all fairy tails


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Jan 31, 2011)

It's been weeks, over xmas a new years development was halted. However back on track. Will have an update within coming weeks. Not too long now.



losct2381 said:


> I been asking for an update for months. I'm beginning to think it's all fairy tails


----------



## Marko (Mar 6, 2011)

When it will be available for  Android?


----------



## robc (Mar 6, 2011)

Marko said:


> When it will be available for  Android?


Ditto!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Whats the app called? I searched tarantula, and a bunch of stuff came up... It seems like a really cool app.


----------



## Marko (Mar 7, 2011)

Robc is there any similar app to this, for android os?
Sorry for bad english


----------



## robc (Mar 7, 2011)

Marko said:


> Robc is there any similar app to this, for android os?
> Sorry for bad english


I have not found one but would like one for my EVO 4G.


----------



## Marko (Mar 7, 2011)

I just find one on android market. The name is "pet manager". Nothig special but not bad for those with a lot diferent tipes of pets, dogs, cats, birds, t's etc.


----------



## morg59jeep (Mar 7, 2011)

want this for android PLEASE!!


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I presume I will be able to find this app on...
*puts on sunglasses*
....the web?
Bada-bing!


----------



## Marko (Mar 21, 2011)

Is there any news about android 1.6 app?


----------



## Hobo (Mar 21, 2011)

Marko said:


> Is there any news about android 1.6 app?


The very first post in this thread has the website, you can check it for updates.
I'm fairly certain he'll update that site first before this thread.

Also in this thread is this post by the OP:


MaximusMeridus said:


> iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad) then Android, then Windows 6.5/7 then, Nokia then we'll see. WebOS, BlackBerry, time will tell. It all depends on support.
> 
> Best
> Craig


The iOS one isn't even out yet.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell, I'd just like a googlegoggles version, where it will ID scientific names and care for vendors who use common names. Anything else for me is overshoot.

yes i know it cant pick up small details and wont be super accurate, but it'd be nice, as theres still some common stuff i cant ID by eye on a dime


also, scorpions  maybe i should write a scorpion version


----------



## animalnstinct (Mar 21, 2011)

Quick +1 for a WebOS version. You should prioritize this higher than Windows Mobile, not only because I'm selfish and want it for myself, but if you've ever used Windows Mobile you'd see what a pile of junk it is.


----------



## afs rock (Mar 21, 2011)

they should make a thing like this only for scorpoins


----------



## natebugman (Jun 20, 2011)

Any news on this?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 13, 2011)

Good news! Finally back in development. iPhone App due for release February 2012, Android will follow hopefully long after. Very excited!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mobile-App-iTarantula-for-the-iPhone/164317313605431

www.itarantula.mobi


----------



## Hobo (Dec 14, 2011)

For real this time? Or next update in December 2012?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hobo, I know it's frustrating but we're trying our best, it is easy to underestimate the amount of work and cost that goes into development, data collection, photos, design etc it's a niche market so will not appeal to the masses hence not unlimited budget. I will keep you updated but it certainly looks good for February 




Hobo said:


> For real this time? Or next update in December 2012?


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 15, 2011)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Good news! Finally back in development. iPhone App due for release February 2012, Android will follow hopefully long after. Very excited!


Long after?  Based on the replies to this thread I get the impression more tarantula keepers have Android phones than iPhones.  Maybe that one should be the priority?  Just my opinion.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 15, 2011)

Will the app be free?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 15, 2011)

It may appear that Android is dominant, but you only have to sit on a London underground tube with nearly every other person zone into an iPhones to realise that Android still has a long way to go to engage with current crowd. The inherent problem with an Android device, and we saw this coming, is the sheer number of devices, resolutions, hardware configurations which is no easy task to develop for and becoming increasingly frustrating for the development community, so much so there are many Android developers moving back to iOS development as development as higher development costs mean lower returns. It will have a huge impact on user experience and will mean that unless Android tackles this huge problem, the quality of Apps will continue to be behind iOS. That unfortunately is the nature of open source, but fair go, Google have done exceptional well considering, however not without lessons from Apple's products.

I have a keen eye on Tarantula enthusiasts' analytics. iPhone still have a strong hold on the mobile medium market with over double that of Android, not to mention the culmination of iOS devices and the surging iPad audience, iOS is the preferred platform for now, however having said that if all projections are true by the experts are true, we should see iPhone/Android neck and next by november 2012, though iPad and iPod will probably still have a strong hold on the market until 2014 and expect Windows Phone to come flying into the charts too. Nevertheless Android won't be too far off especially after feedback from iPhone release.

November 2011
iPhone (iOS) - 56%
Android        - 27%
iPad (iOS)    - 11%
iPod (iOS)    - 4%
BlackBerry   - 2%

November 2010
iPhone (iOS) - 74%
iPad (iOS)    - 10%
Android        - 7%
iPod (iOS)    - 4%





MattInNYC said:


> Long after?  Based on the replies to this thread I get the impression more tarantula keepers have Android phones than iPhones.  Maybe that one should be the priority?  Just my opinion.




---------- Post added 12-15-2011 at 05:05 PM ----------

free free free..mm the the public is so spoilt for choice these days. After all the hard work unfortunately not, the market is small, there would be relatively no returns on advertising and App costs over $5000 to make, but will sell for a heck of lot cheaper than buying a spiderling! If you can buy your mate a beer then you shouldn't worry about this, to be frank, skip the beer, buy him a virtual pint for free(appstore) and show him this App instead! 

Unlike big brands cementing their reputation or aiming for decent advertising revenue from millions, I am just here to create a useful product for a minority on or off the field, specialists and hobbyists, all my blood and sweat. Oh I hear the violins! Investment is vital to continue to develop this product into something which will be just amazing, I have a super development roadmap lined up, with great functionality to come over the next 6 months that everyone will love.



1hughjazzspider said:


> Will the app be free?


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, none of that is anything I don't know.  I'm not talking about the global market for iOS devices vs. Android devices, I'm talking about the relatively small number of people who will actually be interested in a tarantula app.  Have you polled that market?  What are the numbers there?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 15, 2011)

As I already stated, these are the stats for specifically Tarantula related websites(retrieved through visitor browser records), not global market...it is what it is, polls are not accurate ways of collecting information, i.e. sort of people that buy Android may be more or less likely to answer a poll, who knows.. but whatever the polls suggest,  there are over twice as many iPhone users as Android looking at Tarantula websites, so they get priority. Android to follow, iPad after then Windows Phone far down the road..



MattInNYC said:


> Yeah, none of that is anything I don't know.  I'm not talking about the global market for iOS devices vs. Android devices, I'm talking about the relatively small number of people who will actually be interested in a tarantula app.  Have you polled that market?  What are the numbers there?


----------



## MattInNYC (Dec 15, 2011)

Alright, that answers my question, I guess your giving priority to iOS makes sense then.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, at least that is the share of the market for now, we'll see how the future pans out. I would have loved to have developed platforms altogether but it's a very costly process and with such a small community I need to get traction before moving onto next platform. Having said that, Android architectural plans are being worked on right now but with so many devices and resolutions, its not as easy as iOS development. Will keep you posted. 

By the way, nice photos on your flickr! see a few of mine here http://www.flickr.com/photos/22012594@N06/





MattInNYC said:


> Alright, that answers my question, I guess your giving priority to iOS makes sense then.


----------



## TheTarantulaKid (Feb 5, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## mark e sic (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anybody actually contributed?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Feb 8, 2012)

*Icon design for iTarantula App*

With the launch just weeks away. We need help from you guys. We need someone to come up with a great iPhone App icon design. The chosen one will get the iTarantula App for free and name credits mentioned within the App.

Entries in by 10th February 2012 to 

info AT itarantula.mobi

Happy designing 

P.S. The App will be demonstrated at the BTS Lectures on the 18th February 2012, Bristol, UK, see here
http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?7423-BTS-Lectures-amp-Dinner-2012

Book here: https://shop.thebts.co.uk


----------



## natebugman (Mar 16, 2012)

What's the latest on this? It's been a month since the supposed demo and I've seen and heard nothing about it.


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 18, 2012)

cool... guess i need both the App and an Iphone lol
looks like an amzing ap though! great detail


----------



## macj1983 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well did it happen?


----------



## Tsmom (Dec 5, 2012)

Agreed.. I work with kids who have severe autism and I've been working on apps for communication for a year and a half. Its super time consuming... I get it but thanks for looking at us android people.


----------



## inkedandholey (Dec 6, 2012)

KoriTamashii said:


> Someone should do an Android app. iPhones suck. :}


I 2nd that lol


----------



## natebugman (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone heard anything since the July non-release?


----------



## TarantulaGuy84 (Mar 5, 2013)

So, is this app coming out or what?


----------



## bravesfan (Mar 5, 2013)

MaximusMeridus said:


> It may appear that Android is dominant, but you only have to sit on a London underground tube with nearly every other person zone into an iPhones to realise that Android still has a long way to go to engage with current crowd. The inherent problem with an Android device, and we saw this coming, is the sheer number of devices, resolutions, hardware configurations which is no easy task to develop for and becoming increasingly frustrating for the development community, so much so there are many Android developers moving back to iOS development as development as higher development costs mean lower returns. It will have a huge impact on user experience and will mean that unless Android tackles this huge problem, the quality of Apps will continue to be behind iOS. That unfortunately is the nature of open source, but fair go, Google have done exceptional well considering, however not without lessons from Apple's products.
> 
> I have a keen eye on Tarantula enthusiasts' analytics. iPhone still have a strong hold on the mobile medium market with over double that of Android, not to mention the culmination of iOS devices and the surging iPad audience, iOS is the preferred platform for now, however having said that if all projections are true by the experts are true, we should see iPhone/Android neck and next by november 2012, though iPad and iPod will probably still have a strong hold on the market until 2014 and expect Windows Phone to come flying into the charts too. Nevertheless Android won't be too far off especially after feedback from iPhone release.
> 
> ...


Wow....how a year and 4 months later can change iOS vs android in market share especially in the US.


http://www.zdnet.com/android-apple-ios-flip-consumer-corporate-market-share-7000011255/


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 14, 2013)

Well after much delay, the iTarantula iPhone App is finally live on the AppStore, enjoy! 

Thanks for your patience, email me with your experiences.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itarantula/id630537015?ls=1&mt=8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I've purchased it.

I think I'll wait for a few updates before using though, as its missing a few of my Ts.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 15, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Thanks for the update. I've purchased it.
> 
> I think I'll wait for a few updates before using though, as its missing a few of my Ts.


Let us know what species you want included and we'll try our best to get them in the next update.


----------



## Ximmanis (Apr 15, 2013)

MaximusMeridus said:


> After all the hard work unfortunately not, the market is small, there would be relatively no returns on advertising and App costs over $5000 to make


Just to clarify: The iCatalog Platform itself cost $5000 to develop, right? The framework appears to be free for everyone, so developing the iTarantula app basically meant copying and pasting text and photos, plus some customization of any template used. Unless there's a licence involved?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 15, 2013)

Ximmanis said:


> Just to clarify: The iCatalog Platform itself cost $5000 to develop, right? The framework appears to be free for everyone, so developing the iTarantula app basically meant copying and pasting text and photos, plus some customization of any template used. Unless there's a licence involved? [
> 
> I spent this much on developing the iTarantula app simple, no copying and pasting but a lot of hard work, Enjoy it!


----------

